# Dare To Be - Bettie Page (February 22nd - March 7th)



## Leony (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi girls!

Our next theme is Dare To Be* Bettie Page*! Chosen by AnnaBelle, the winner up of D2B Dare To Be Diamonds are Forever

(January 11th - 24th)

Here some inspirationals photos of Bettie Page

Credit:bettiepage.com


















Feel free to post more of Bettie Page pictures (better/good one) if you found any.

Have fun and enjoy the contest!

Leony


----------



## MissPout (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## halzer (Feb 21, 2007)

Who is bettie page? I have never heard of her, but from the pics Im guessing she is an old time movie star?

Im off to google her now!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah - she was a famous "pin up girl" as we call them her in America (not sure if they called them that in the UK).

This one will be kind of hard! Since it really does not involve too much makeup...it's all about how you do your hair and facial expressions!! Here are some more inspiration pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 21, 2007)

ive never heard of her either


----------



## rakshana (Feb 21, 2007)

hmm i cant do dat one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i dun look european


----------



## Mina (Feb 21, 2007)

Don't know her either...


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh wow!! I can't believe there is that many people out there that don't know of Betty page!! That's okay though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## macface (Feb 21, 2007)

I think they made a film about bettie pages life.


----------



## Collection (Feb 21, 2007)

Ive never heard of her either, but i like the make up in the 1st picture perfect mistake posted


----------



## *LUNA* (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks like it's time to slather on some eyebrows and red lippie. Too bad I can't do this look, it won't work with my freckles. Oh well... patiently waiting for the next one. =)


----------



## natalierb (Feb 21, 2007)

I love Bettie Page's look! I can't wait to do this one.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 21, 2007)

I know who she is!

Quick, I need a wig!!! lol.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 21, 2007)

Oooh how exciting!!! i LOVE bettie page, she is SO beautiful!!!

I can't wait to see what the entries will be!! :rockwoot:

are the first 3 pics from the Notorious Bettie Page??? I've been wanting to see that movie but haven't had the chance to watch it yet!


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 21, 2007)

dont worry never herd of her either. but i give it ago.. later lol im going to bed right now lol


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Feb 21, 2007)

*feels knowledgeable for knowing who she is*

but...i'm asian lol so i can't do it


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 21, 2007)

She is beautiful. I cant wait to see entrys


----------



## halzer (Feb 21, 2007)

Come on girls. your ethnic background doesnt mean you cant join in:satisfied:

Anyone can put on red lippy, stick a flower in their hair and pout.

I thought 'dare to bares' are about your interpretations, not the best lookalike..(am I right about that?)

And if you check out the 'memoirs of a geisha' DTB...everyone had a go!

I want to see everyone who posted here have a go!oliceman:


----------



## Aprill (Feb 21, 2007)

I am not familiar with her.


----------



## claire20a (Feb 21, 2007)

I second this - it's about the interpretation (as far as I thought too!) - get some well defined eyebrows, red lippy and get pouting!!

Can't wait to see the entries!


----------



## niksaki (Feb 21, 2007)

oh..never heard of her, dont think i will do this one she has a distinctive look that i wouldnt be able to pull off. lol shes pretty though.


----------



## daer0n (Feb 21, 2007)

i will definitely enter this one i think, i like it, even though i don't know who she is lol


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 21, 2007)

I have no idea!! LOL! I got it froom a Google search (I am a big Google freak).

You sure as heck can!! You could be Cyclopse and enter - we don't care!!

You are VERY right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Great way to put it! Thanks :glasses:


----------



## luxotika (Feb 21, 2007)

I know who she is if it makes you feel better!:cowboy:


----------



## Shanelle (Feb 21, 2007)

I've never heard of her either but geeze what a natural beauty! Stunning.


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 21, 2007)

I feel so ignorant I don't know anythign about her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Feb 21, 2007)

lol

me neither :rotfl:


----------



## power_rangers (Feb 22, 2007)

yay I love Bettie Page I'm so doing this one ! =D


----------



## ivette (Feb 22, 2007)

i think bettie page was a famouse pinup girl from the 1940's, i'm not sure


----------



## pennylane (Feb 22, 2007)

I know her as well, you're not alone!

I am surprised so many people haven't heard of her though.. I have and I'm only fifteen (then again, I'm fairly odd for my age!). I've always found her very interesting, hence the reason I had to see this when I saw who it was on.. Can't wait to see what you guys come up with as I've been really impressed with the stuff I've seen so far.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Feb 22, 2007)

this one is gona be hard, bettie page is such an original beauty...but i will try!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 22, 2007)

Bettie Page is a famous pin-up from the 50s. She was in a recent edition of Playboy (not nude), when they did a small spread on her. According to Playboy, she's "The Queen of Pin-Ups."


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 22, 2007)

i found one of her nude lol.. ya sure she didnt go nude in playboy lol!

ok i know this is your own interpration of her but.. is this kinda like the porn star thing. i have looked her up and saw nothing but nude pics lol. so is kinda like a pin up look goin on what is everyone else's interpretaion of her?


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 22, 2007)

When I said nude, I meant not in the recent Playboy! LOL! No, this isn't anything like the porn star one IMHO...


----------



## Manda (Feb 22, 2007)

Oooh good choice! For the girls who say they don't have the right look or ethnicity for Bettie Page, you can just do a rockabilly/psychobilly look. I was writing this before and my comp like closed this and I had websites and pics all picked out! Ive seen a lot of rockabilly chicks of all ethnicities.

Rockabilly Magazine - #1 Selling Rockabilly Interest Magazine

hairstyles how-to: Rockabilly Hairstyles


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 22, 2007)

That's very true. It's the interpetation.

It's a matter of taking elements from a particular look and making them your own...

I'm surprised that alot of people haven't heard of her.

She was (and quite frankly, still is) the queen of pinup. She's been a muse and an inspiration to many - even today!

Here is her official site:

Official Site of Bettie Page

And here are some paintings of her by Olivia. They're awesome!

Welcome to eOlivia.com


----------



## Leony (Feb 22, 2007)

Ditto!!! So, come on girls!!

Yes, that's Gretchen Mol from the Notorious Bettie movie.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 22, 2007)

Keep in mind that this is a recent photo of her (she's in her 80's) and the woman still looks fantastic!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah I'm surprised too by how many people don't know who she is. Oh well, maybe I will do this one... can't wait to see the entries girls!


----------



## niksaki (Feb 22, 2007)

Has anyone got any other inspiration pics at all? there really doesnt seemt to be much makeup involved? thanks nic


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 22, 2007)

this one is gunna be hard to pull off lol!!!


----------



## Mizkizzie (Feb 22, 2007)

Time to channel the inner pinup girl.

I can't wait to see all the entries i might acutally do this one.. . I have a thing for rockabilly hair..LOL


----------



## Leony (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank you for all the inspirational pictures ladies!


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 22, 2007)

hmmm.. gonna be hard to pull this off. ill try and see if i like it, then ill enter.


----------



## SalJ (Feb 22, 2007)

great theme!! Looking forward to see the entries for this one!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 22, 2007)

There really isn't. Mostly just the lips and blush! What I said was it's more about hair and facial expressions!


----------



## normano04 (Feb 23, 2007)

so this is my first time entering, be kind lol. i needed a study break and this is what i came up with. in my interpretation she has straight hair because mine doesn't curl hehe


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 23, 2007)

good job!


----------



## Leony (Feb 23, 2007)

GJ fist submission!


----------



## normano04 (Feb 23, 2007)

thank you both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 23, 2007)

good job!


----------



## claire20a (Feb 23, 2007)

Good job!!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 23, 2007)

i like it, you look cute !


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 23, 2007)

The makeup looks right on! Good job.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You nailed it...


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 23, 2007)

great entry!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 23, 2007)

Great first entry!! I think I am going to try and do mine tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normano04 (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks again everyone for being so kind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LilDee (Feb 23, 2007)

Great entry normano!

i love pinup style! I might actually try this, even though i'm half south american with freckles lol


----------



## SalJ (Feb 23, 2007)

OK I had a go, not great but it was loads of fun!

Attachment 30843

silly pin up pose!

Attachment 30844

here's one i took in the mirror but it's quite cool!! haha

Attachment 30845


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 23, 2007)

you did a good job too!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 23, 2007)

Good job Sal! I love the poses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

OKAY - here we go!! The entry de Alex LOL!


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks awesome Alex!


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 24, 2007)

perfect mistake you look REALLY GOOD I love your lips! And you got creative!!!Good Job


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank ya ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy (Feb 24, 2007)

Great theme! Too bad we couldn't get Bettie on here to see what we're doing! lol.. She'd get a kick out of it I bet! Great entries so far ladies! Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Feb 24, 2007)

love the lips alex and sal- so cute... good job for your first entry normano04! way to go ladies! aloha~deb


----------



## rakshana (Feb 24, 2007)

i feel motivated suddenly, but i tink u will get an indian Patti peaju  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lool nt betty page hahahah i hope i will look good,

hmm guys i haf no red lipstick? ive gt a pink one? is that a prob?


----------



## magosienne (Feb 24, 2007)

great job ! i love your poses girls.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 24, 2007)

rackshana - you can certainly do pink lipstick!


----------



## daer0n (Feb 24, 2007)

If you have a red eyeshadow you can use it and mix it with some lipgloss, that will make a red lipgloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Manda (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks great ladies! So cute Alex!


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 25, 2007)

great job girls!

alex love it!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 25, 2007)

Very good advice. &amp; it doesn't matter just give it your best shot!

And good entry!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 25, 2007)

awesome entries ladies!

Oh Alex, you're too cute!!!


----------



## halzer (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok I have never heard of Bettie page before so Im only going by the pics I have seen on here.

I dont think this is a good look for me! My husband saw me and said 'what the hell do you look like:rotfl:

I dont own a red lipstick so I had to use my Bobbi Brown stick blush on my lips!

Ta-da! I prefer the non-smiling one.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 25, 2007)

awesome entries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 25, 2007)

wonderful entries!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Feb 25, 2007)

Very Cute Halzer!


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 25, 2007)

Great job y'all! I'm scared to enter now, lol =P.


----------



## Mizkizzie (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is my first entry into a "dare to be challenage"

Sorry for the poor quality, i was rushed these were taken with my cellphone at night.


----------



## Manda (Feb 25, 2007)

Great entries ladies!


----------



## Kimmers86 (Feb 26, 2007)

I loooove bettie! She's seriously like...my favorite person ever lol I have photos of her in my living room! I have short hair so I can't do this one...ugh...i love her!


----------



## lynnda (Feb 26, 2007)

Lookin good ladies! Great to see everyone having fun with this one!


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 26, 2007)

wow these are looking great havent seen a bad one yet!


----------



## dinou (Feb 26, 2007)

Great entries !!!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 26, 2007)

Great entries!! That blush stik worked well for you LOL!


----------



## daer0n (Feb 26, 2007)

Great entries you all, good job!!


----------



## Mina (Feb 26, 2007)

Great Entries...


----------



## Subversa (Feb 26, 2007)

Bettie Page wasn't just another pin-up girl. ( ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

She did things, such as fetish work, that were somewhat unheard of and definitly controversial for models of her era.

She had/has a sort of cult following &amp; has long been an icon in the BDSM world... sometimes given the title 'Queen of Bondage'.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 26, 2007)

i love it girls, that's a great job.

it suits you mizkizzie, you're gorgeous.

Bettie Page Queen of Bondage. i didn't know that lol:rotfl:


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Feb 27, 2007)

Actually darling, I think it's a great look for you...You did an amazing job!!!

MIZKIZZIE!!! You look great!!!

At first I was extremely hesitant about entering this challenge...but you ladies are certainly getting my hyped!


----------



## Mizkizzie (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone, Im glad everyone liked it. I wasn't too sure how it was gonna turn out...hehehe


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, great entries so far!

I can't believe so many girls here don't know Betty, that amazes me!!! Heck, I named both my cars after her, lol! And I had betty bangs and black hair for years!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok, so I thought I'd join the party! lol. Please excuse the super cheap wig...I was really getting into it! lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 27, 2007)

SO CUTE!

These are all wonderful! :rockwoot:


----------



## monniej (Feb 27, 2007)

ladies, you're totally outdoing yourselves! the entries so far are fantastic!


----------



## RosinaEden (Feb 27, 2007)

There was a movie about her, a while back.

By the way, nice posts everyone!


----------



## purpleRain (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree. creative and sexy!

I love this blush and the red lipcolor! Especially with the black hair


----------



## Nox (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh sure you can!

I might just enter this one, and I'm not European at all either. Try it, you may be pleasantly surprised!

I totally think you could rock this one. You've already got the perfect eyebrows, eye shape, and nice dark brown hair to work with. Give it a shot, you just might win it.

Oh yes, Miss Thang... you can. Go ahead, channel your inner pin-up girl!


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 28, 2007)

Holy crap, you'd make the cutest pin up! It's gotta mean something when you can pull of a "cheap" wig like that and rock it! Great job!!!! You just look like a natural, like it's your everyday look!


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree!!


----------



## Kathy (Feb 28, 2007)

Shaundra, you look great!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Feb 28, 2007)

stereoXgirl you look fantastic!


----------



## rakshana (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok i did a quick makeup. N dat hair is real i just folded ma fringe so i had to smile and snap real quick before ma fringe falls back to its normal length. Tried ma best!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is Indian Batti Paju


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

You look pretty cute Rakshana!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good job!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks so much, Guenevere! That made my day!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks girls! Everyone here is so nice!

Rakshana...you did a wonderful job.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is such a fun d2b!


----------



## natalierb (Feb 28, 2007)

Everyone is doing a great job!

Wow, Stereoxgirl! You look soooo good!


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 1, 2007)

wow even more fab entries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Manda (Mar 1, 2007)

Stereo, that wig is awesome! Cute pics!

Rak- great entry!


----------



## Sheikah (Mar 1, 2007)

Luv how you got the look sexy but cute!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Mar 1, 2007)

rakshana so adorable, like the folded fringe idea!


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 1, 2007)

you all did a great job. Stero x you did awsome


----------



## semantje (Mar 1, 2007)

nice entry's this is a hard one


----------



## Aprill (Mar 1, 2007)

awesome rakshana!!!!


----------



## SalJ (Mar 1, 2007)

The folded fringe is ace!! I tried to do that to mine and pin it but it was having none of it so I had to pin it up and back instead!


----------



## scarletmaeve (Mar 1, 2007)

So dont laugh. When my friend saw my new haircut on my myspace she said OMG you look like Bettie Page- and I'm like um yea that's ridiculous. So here are my shots of just myself trying to look like myself. Whaddya Think?


----------



## Jesskaa (Mar 1, 2007)

very cute you all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 1, 2007)

You do look a lot like her! That's so cool!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## scarletmaeve (Mar 2, 2007)

aww that is so sweet! Thank you! I just loved your interpretation of Betty- your expression is so right on!

So later today I tried to be more Betty Pagey with my make-up because I felt guilty that I didn't put much effort into the challenge, and now I think I look less like her than I did before:kopfkratz:











- awh well all of you ladies look beautiful!

Hugs,

Me


----------



## rakshana (Mar 2, 2007)

Sacrlet u really are a lookalike of betty paige...thanks guys..i feel much motivated now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my hair was wet so it was easier to fold ma fringe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Mar 2, 2007)

This and your other entry are AWESOME Scarlet, grrrreat job!!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

oh, and your little angel is sooo beautiful as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## scarletmaeve (Mar 2, 2007)

You guys are all so sweet! You really know how to make a newb feel welcome. BTW Daer0n- that was your 999 post (I feel so special)... one more and you hit 1000 (whoo hoo)

Hugs everyone,

Anna M.


----------



## l'eau (Mar 2, 2007)

Everyone is looking so good! I took some pictures and I like them, but the lighting isn't ideal. SO I have to take more (oh no, not playing with makeup more! A tragedy!) but I will post them soon!


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Mar 2, 2007)

Gahhh I tried my best but it came out kinda bad...my camera *sucks* so my makeup looks really bland (IRL it was super bright!!!) and my expressions were all wrong! LOL...but I tried.

bwah


----------



## MozKitten (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow, I thought everybody knew who Bettie Page is! I love how she is still rockin' her bangs after so many years &lt;3 &lt;3

She was really big in the 50's, and probably even more famous now than she was back then. She did all sorts of modeling from fetish, nude, bondage, etc. She cause a lot of controversy, she's amazing!

I haven't taken any pictures for the challenge but here is a picture of what it'll look like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## l'eau (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm blonde, so this was an interesting challenge! I'm not happy with how these pictures came out, I definitely could have done better with pictures and makeup, but I'm going to try to not obsess about it!

before putting makeup on, making a weird face






voila, Bettie Page!
















Hopefully I will do better for the next challenge, but this was super fun!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 3, 2007)

Weell! i have to say, i really like the blonde version of Bettie Page!

You did great! i like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tinkerbella (Mar 3, 2007)

wooow ..Bravo !! Bravo !!you all did a very good job !!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Mar 4, 2007)

there are some great entries!


----------



## niksaki (Mar 4, 2007)

OMG that pic is unreal!

Nic


----------



## rakshana (Mar 4, 2007)

oh my god! u look so cute wid ur blonde hair!!


----------



## GuessWho (Mar 4, 2007)

great entries...


----------



## natalierb (Mar 5, 2007)

Here's my submission. I tried THREE different times, and I still couldn't get the look right. Oh well, I had fun doing it. Everyone has great entries!


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 5, 2007)

I think you did great. And that halter is so Bettie Page!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rakshana (Mar 5, 2007)

wow very good one


----------



## Guenevere (Mar 5, 2007)

So cute!! And you have cheekbones for days, holy cow girl, talk about good bone structure!!!

You look so good!!! You are always able to pull off the different looks so well for DTB's!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow, there are so many amazing entries! Awesome job, girls!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow Natalie, you look Gorgeous!! i love your entry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

you did a wonderful job! :11: wtg  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Mar 5, 2007)

so many great entries, ladies ! you all look gorgeous.


----------



## natalierb (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Mar 6, 2007)

wow terrific job natalierb! very impressive ladies~aloha~deb


----------



## Leony (Mar 6, 2007)

Fab entries ladies!


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 6, 2007)

L'eau love the last pic lol and natalierb Great GREAT JOB!!!!!


----------



## l'eau (Mar 6, 2007)

Thank you so much for the kind words, they mean a lot to me! You all are so nice! The entries here are amazingly good looking, WHOOO Bettie Page!


----------



## Babs_ (Mar 6, 2007)

great entries


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 7, 2007)

Whoa this is good!!!


----------



## Sheikah (Mar 7, 2007)

Ok, so here's mine! I don't think I look like her at all.. but hey, you gotta try... haha

The first pics are overexposed. The last one shows my actual skin color haha But I liked them all so here they are. I think I like the first one better but dunno.

I had a lot of fun! :laughing:

Attachment 31161

Attachment 31162

Attachment 31163


----------



## natalierb (Mar 7, 2007)

Sheikah, you look gorgeous! Awesome job! I love your lipstick color.


----------



## Sheikah (Mar 7, 2007)

Yay thanks Natalierb! You did way better than me with the bangs and everything! That lipstick was a result of unending layers of cheap lipstick and red lipgloss.

I've liked all the submissions so far, I think we all look great with red lipstick we should wear it more often. I will, though not that shade of red, it's too bright lol!


----------



## Manda (Mar 7, 2007)

Natilie- you look great hun! Shiekah- cute! I like the ls too!


----------



## rakshana (Mar 7, 2007)

wooow thats was awesome!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Leony (Mar 7, 2007)

Great submission ladies! This contest will end soon and I'll post the poll voting thread in about a few minutes.


----------



## abridget (Mar 7, 2007)

aw, I really like bettie page and I had a friend named Sandy who wore her hair just like that and had the whole retro makeup look together too. Wherever Sandy is, I hope she's still being the glamour girl I knew and loved.


----------



## MACAddict4Life (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow these are pretty awesome!


----------

